# Space Wolves armylist



## ulfhednir (Aug 6, 2011)

I currently have lots of power armoured wolves, 3 drop pods, 2 Rhinos and not much money so im trying to make a list including what I already have. The main theme i want is to hit them hard and fast and i have a love of ambusing tactics ie dropping apon my enemies rapid firing then counter charge or charge making moble armies all but useless ^_^ but any ideas for any of my lists are welcome. 

Please rate and comment 
750pt

HQ
Rune Priest 135pt Terminator armour, Runic Weapon, Stormbolter, Saga of the Beast slayer/Wolf tooth necklace, Wolftail Talisman (Attach to Wolf Guard)

Elites
Wolf Guard 3 man 174pt Terminator Armour, Thunderhammer, Powerfist, Pair of Wolf Claws

Troops
Grey Hunters 10 man 155pt Bolters, Bolt pistols & Chainswords, 2 Meltaguns, Frag & Krak grenades
Grey Hunters 10 man 155pt Bolters, Bolt pistols & Chainswords, 2 Meltaguns, Frag & Krak grenades

Heavy Support
Long Fangs 5 man 115pt Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers

Total 29 models 744 pts



1000pts

HQ
Rune Priest 125pt Terminator armour, Runic Weapon, StormBolter, Wolftail Talisman (Attach to Wolf Guard)

Elites
Wolf Guard 3 man 164pt Terminator Armour, Thunderhammer, Pair of Wolf Claws & Drop pod

Troops
Grey Hunters 10 man 190pt Bolters, Bolt pistols & Chainswords, 2 Meltaguns, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino/Drop pod
Grey Hunters 10 man 190pt Bolters, Bolt pistols & Chainswords, 2 Meltaguns, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino/Drop pod

Heavy Support
Long Fangs 5 man 165pt Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers, Razorback with Twin-linked Heavy Bolter
Long Fangs 5 man 165pt Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers, Razorback with Twin-linked Heavy Bolter

Total 34models 999pts



1500pts

HQ
Rune Priest 130pts Terminator armour, Runic Weapon, Stormbolter, Saga of the Beast slayer/Wolf tooth necklace (Attach to Wolf Guard)
Wolf Priest 105pts Power weapon, Wolf amulet,Fang of Morkai, Frag & Krak grenades, Meltabomb (Attach to Blood Claws)

Elites
Wolf Guard 3 man 164pts Terminator Armour, Thunderhammer, Pair of Wolf Claws & Drop pod

Troops
Blood Claws 8 man 155pts Bolt Pistols, Chainswords, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino
Grey Hunters 10 man 190pts Bolters, Bolt pistols & Chainswords, 2 Meltaguns, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino/Drop pod
Grey Hunters 10 man 190pts Bolters, Bolt pistols & Chainswords, 2 Meltaguns, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino/Drop pod

Heavy Support
Long Fangs 5 man 165pts Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers, Razorback with Twin-linked Heavy Bolter
Long Fangs 5 man 200pts Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers, Razorback with Twin-linked Lazcannon
Long Fangs 5 man 200pts Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers, Razorback with Twin-linked Lazcannon

Total 48 man 1499 pts



1750pts

HQ
Rune Priest 130pts Terminator armour, Runic Weapon, Stormbolter, Saga of the Beast slayer/Wolf tooth necklace (Attach to Wolf Guard)
Wolf Priest 105pts Power weapon, Wolf amulet,Fang of Morkai, Frag & Krak grenades, Meltabomb (Attach to Blood Claws)

Elites
Wolf Guard 4 man 207pts Terminator Armour, Thunderhammer, Powerfist, Pair of Wolf Claws & Drop pod
Lone Wolf 55pts Mark of the Wulfen, 2 Fenrisan wolves
Wolf Scouts 5 man 138pts Wolf Guard with Frost axe, Bolt pistols, Melee weapons, Mark of the Wulfen, Meltagun, Frag & Krak grenades

Troops
Blood Claws 9 man 170pts Bolt Pistols, Chainswords, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino
Grey Hunters 10 man 190pts Bolters, Bolt pistols & Chainswords, 2 Meltaguns, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino/Drop pod
Grey Hunters 10 man 190pts Bolters, Bolt pistols & Chainswords, 2 Meltaguns, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino/Drop pod

Heavy Support
Long Fangs 5 man 165pts Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers, Razorback with Twin-linked Heavy Bolter
Long Fangs 5 man 200pts Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers, Razorback with Twin-linked Lazcannon
Long Fangs 5 man 200pts Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers, Razorback with Twin-linked Lazcannon

Total 56 models 1750 pts



2000pt
HQ
Rune Priest 130pts Terminator armour, Runic Weapon, Stormbolter, Saga of the Beast slayer/Wolf tooth necklace Attach to Wolf Guard
Wolf Priest 105pts Power weapon, Wolf amulet,Fang of Morkai, Frag & Krak grenades, Meltabomb Attach to Blood Claws


Elites
Wolf Guard 4 man 207pts Terminator Armour, Thunderhammer, Powerfist, Pair of Wolf Claws & Drop pod
Lone Wolf 55pts Mark of the Wulfen, 2 Fenrisan wolves
Wolf Scouts 9 man 198pts Wolf Guard with Frost axe, Bolt pistols, Melee weapons, Mark of the Wulfen, Meltagun, Frag & Krak grenades

Troops
Blood Claws 9 man 170pts Bolt Pistols, Chainswords, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino
Grey Hunters 10 man 190pts Bolters, Bolt pistols & Chainswords, 2 Meltaguns, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino/Drop pod
Grey Hunters 10 man 190pts Bolters, Bolt pistols & Chainswords, 2 Meltaguns, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino/Drop pod
Grey Hunters 10 man 190pts Bolters, Bolt pistols & Chainswords, 2 Meltaguns, Frag & Krak grenades, Rhino/Drop pod

Heavy Support
Long Fangs 5 man 165pts Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers, Razorback with Twin-linked Heavy Bolter
Long Fangs 5 man 200pts Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers, Razorback with Twin-linked Lazcannon
Long Fangs 5 man 200pts Pack Leader (Bolt pistol, Chainsword), Frag & Krak grenades, Missle launchers, Razorback with Twin-linked Lazcannon

Total 70 2000


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

At all point levels, the Wolf Guard with only one weapons (thunder hammer and powerfist) could really use some combi-weapons. They add a lot of power and versatility for virtually no cost.

Also, at all point levels, heavy bolters aren't a very good gun for the razorback. I'd either give them an assault cannon, or a lascannon/plasma sponsons. Otherwise you might as well use rhinos.

I'd also give every squad of 10 grey hunters a wolf standard if you can. You'd be amazed how effective it makes them in close combat. Not only does it allow you to re-roll 1's to hit and wound for a round of combat, but also 1's for your armor save as well!

No drop pods in the 750 list? At the very least I'd give one to the wolf guard. Even with terminator armor they'll be too easy to shoot to death otherwise, and far too tempting of a target. I'd definitely drop the razorback and give the WG a drop pod instead. 

If you're going to attach a character, then you definitely want a full 15 Blood Claws in the unit, otherwise you're better off spending the points on an attached wolf guard and more blood claw marines in the unit, rather than an expensive character.

Finally, I don't like the setup in the 1750 + 2000 lists at all. Small squads without vehicles is not a good strategy. Either use large squads or give them transports, or (ideally) both. 

Good luck!


----------



## ulfhednir (Aug 6, 2011)

Cool tive just updated the list abit i may take the terms out but i still indecsive about what to replace them with any ideas?


----------

